# 

## Szymon95

Witam... Nie wiem czy to odpowiedni dział, ale nic nie mogłem znalesc.
 Otoz mam problem. Mam zeliwny grzejnik, ktory jest tylko letni, gdy inne są gorące, dodam ze rura ktora wprowadza wode do grzejnika jest goraca, a grzejnik pozostaje letni. Odpowietrzalem go, wszystko "niby" jest ok. Prosze o jakies rady, co mogłbym z tym zrobic.

----------


## wiesiek6308

Pewnie grzejnik pamięta dawne czasy i jest zakamieniony . Kamień blokuje ciepło. Wymiana .

----------


## dzabij

A może kryza ? Pamiętam jak wieki temu chodzi panowie i montowali taki cudeńko. Wygląda jak metalowa podkładka z dziurką, jej rola to ograniczanie przepływu cieczy. Celowe w tamtych czasach  :wink: 
 Może się ostała ?

----------


## wiesiek6308

Może być i tak. Nie wiadomo od kiedy ten grzejnik jest tam zamontowany. Jakie pozostałe są grzejniki też żeliwne? Gdzie to jest dom? Blok?

----------


## Zdun Darek B

Brak przepływu wody. 
Zdjąć grzejnik i zobaczyć co jest przyczyną problemu .
Kombinowanie  na forum nic nie pomoże

----------

